# Big Rock Serrated Knife From: Gerber’s Outdoor Series



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Big Rock Serrated Knife
From: Gerber’s Outdoor Series

The Big Rock Serrated knife from Gerber's Outdoor Series was originally intended to be used as a hunting knife. However, because of its design and weighing only 6.3 oz. it has become a choice for many outdoor purposes, thus its inclusion by Gerber in its Outdoor Series section in the product description on its website. The fixed blade knife has a drop point style 4.5” blade with a section near the hilt that is serrated. The blade itself is a full tang made from 440A stainless steel which gives it greater strength. Stainless steel is more resistant to stains than regular carbon blades; however, it must be pointed out that even stainless metals can stain so always clean any knife after use. The blade on the knife I was supplied for review was sharp and, surprisingly, seemed even sharper as you moved toward the tip. Some knives in this price range are only sharp near the hilt and seem to be increasingly less sharp as you move toward the tip. Not so with this model. The serrated portion of the blade was almost scary sharp, a handy tool when needing to easily cut through substrates such as wood or bone. The handle is covered with textured rubber which affords a secure grip. The overall length of this knife is almost 91/2” and incorporates a lanyard attachment portion on the butt of the knife handle which would be useful in situations such as preventing it from being dropped overboard from a boat, etc. A nylon belt sheath is provided with a protective insert for the blade and a snap flap to secure the knife in the sheath.

Review written by Field Staff: Ken Head
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting






​


----------

